# girl name to go with mn marie



## letia659

This is just for fun since Im not prego but I have a boys name picked out Jasper Lane and I just can't ever find a girls name I like well enough...my DH told me last night he liked marie for a mn since it was his grandmothers name so Im now looking for names that go well with it :) I always wanted Cadence but have gone off it now and lillian was our girl name when we were pregnant with Zander and I've been thinking about the name Lexi but I don't know :shrug: so any suggestions would be appreciated :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

How about Lilliana or Alexa? Similar to names you like??

I like Lexi as a nickname for a longer name: Alexa, Alexia, Alexis, Alexandra??

Additional suggestions:

Kiara
Kenadee
Tiana
Abby
Ally
Molly
Mariah
Leah
Larissa
Sophia
Gianna

I think almost any name goes well with Marie!


----------



## fairy_gem

Hi,

When i read your post a name popped into my head...Cassidy?

x


----------



## Lexi_jaine

most names go with Marie

i like
Stella
Leah
Zoe
Kaitlin
Rebecca
Sarah


----------



## TattiesMum

Marie is actually my first name and Tattie wants to use it as a mn if she ever has a daughter so we've been talking about this recently :haha:

Dulcie
Peyton
Georgina
Lainey
Tegan
Paola (pronounced powla)


----------



## LunaRose

I love Lola Marie, so sweet! Lilliana Marie is cute too xx


----------



## MrsPhez

I am Lindsey Marie - very happy with my name!


----------



## CedarWood

I like Molly Marie:)


----------



## airbear

I agree that Marie goes with just about any name. It flow's really well. My name is actually Ariel Marie :) My sister is Zoey Elizabeth and I saw someone post Zoe earlier, and I think Zoey Marie would be nice too! I like more unique/less common names too, especially with a common name like Marie. I think it is such a pretty name, especially for honoring someone!


----------



## HarmonysMum

I love Michaela Marie.


----------



## letia659

I love peyton but DH hates it he thinks its a boy name :wacko:

I really like Lola will have to see what DH says about that one! 

dont really want to use Zoey since my 6yr old has a girlfriend he says he is in love with named Zoey :haha:

and I like Ariella is that a name?? I like the name Ella but was thinking of it being a bit of a longer name and use it as a nn :shrug:


----------



## fairy_gem

Ariella is so cute!.

How about Eleanor...nn Ella?

x


----------



## Stevensmummyx

Ellie x


----------



## fairy_gem

Or...

Noella...nn Ella
Rosella...nn Ella


x


----------

